# My NEW YORK City Cliche



## capricorn2000

Many thanks *@DWest, @Sarcasticity *for that explanation, *@jlaw *- salamat, *@madonnagirl*

126








127








128








129








130








131








132








133








134








135


----------



## capricorn2000

136








137








138








139








140








141








142








143








144








145


----------



## Bronxwood

Wonderful thread, I'm enjoying it. You capture the city as it truly is, beautiful yet dirty and worn. Its a shame you didn't get to explore chinatown, its an interesting place. If you ever come back and decide to wander off Manhattan, try walking across the Manhattan or Brooklyn bridges into DUMBO and Downtown Brooklyn. The neighborhood of Brooklyn Heights, has a promenade where you can stroll and admire the skyline. You can then walk all the way to Prospect park and enjoy the beautiful architecture and great restaurants in park slope, as well as the park itself!


----------



## capricorn2000

^^Firstly, thanks Bronxwood for enjoying this thread. Right, it's a shame I just spent few hours walking/taking photos in Chinatown, Soho and Greenwich village.(I didn't even notice Little Italy). I lost my sense of direction while navigating these places as I don't have a map (I was expecting to get one from a tourism booth or something but was not provided) and I was a little frustrated as I was not able to see some places I want to see from my Internet research. Anyways, there's always the next time and thank again for your advice. Overall, I'm satisfied with my trip. I still have about over 700 photos to upload.


----------



## Student4life

Nice new shots . Looking forward to the rest :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thanks bro....here are few of the rest..

146








147








148








149








150








151








152








153








154








155


----------



## Guest

Wow, I am so jealous that you are so close to NYC, I wish that I could just hop on a plane and be there in no time at all  I love the pics that you took from under the arch, fantastic work mate. I can't wait to see more of this awesome city :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

I just love the pictures of, and from, the bridge. Thrilling!


----------



## DWest

wow! you're pratically giving us a photo tour of the city that never sleeps.
thanks....


----------



## capricorn2000

thank you and I'm really glad you appreciate them.
*@Sydney *-NYC is not really that close but closer than where you are.:cheers:
enjoy your day....hmm we're having cool showery summer days here since last night and the next few days..
*@oJane *- from Brooklyn Bridge, you can really see lots of the bay area, Manhattan and Brooklyn.
*@DWest *- yes, in a way, NYC never sleeps.


----------



## capricorn2000

At this point, we were leaving the bridge and were going to chinatown with just a gut feel. (oh man, next time I have to bring a map)
156








157








158








159








160








161








162








163








164








165


----------



## capricorn2000

166








167








168








169








170








171








172








173








174








175


----------



## capricorn2000

Just want to include these which were taken from the bridge.
176








177








178








179








180


----------



## streetscapeer

great pics! Love this city!


----------



## charliewong90

wow! I love your detailed shots of NYC. thanks and will check for more.


----------



## capricorn2000

thank you *streetcapeer and charliewong90*, you're both so kind to leave those good comments.

Now we're really off to see Chinatown
Photos taken while on the way.
181








182








183








184








185


----------



## capricorn2000

186








187








188








189








190 *Yeah!, we hit Chinatown*


----------



## capricorn2000

191








192








193








194








195


----------



## capricorn2000

196








197








198







199








200


----------



## Yellow Fever

great set of photos, thanks for the tour!


----------



## rychlik

600West218 said:


> They eliminated the day pass a little while back. The best deal, if you are in town for at least say 4 days and use the subway a lot is the $29 7 day unlimited pass. It is a shame the one day pass is gone.
> 
> BTW, those are some really nice shots you got on the Brooklyn Bridge.


Last October I got it for $27 at Times Square.


----------



## Student4life

Brilliant shots :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

*@YF *- you're welcome and thanks too for the compliment and likewise to *Student**4life.*
*@rychlik *-you must be well familiar with NYC as you're closer.

201








202








203








204








205


----------



## capricorn2000

206








207








208








209








210


----------



## capricorn2000

211








212








213








214








215


----------



## capricorn2000

216








217








218








219








220


----------



## alexander2000

it's nice of you to give us a tour through your pics. lovin' it.


----------



## DWest

interesting shots specially the c-town..I think it's second to SF in North Am.


----------



## 7kuna

really colorful pictures. great


----------



## Piltup Man

New York's Chinatown looks a lot bigger (and Chinese) than Chinatowns in European cities, at least those that I have been to. Amazing how many of the signs don't even have English translations to them.


----------



## hkskyline

Great collection. I had the impression that San Francisco's Chinatown was larger though, while the Canadian Chinatowns in Vancouver and Toronto are far less traditional and more modern.


----------



## openlyJane

Interesting shots. New York City looks like a great place for a short visit, but not such a good place to live - unless you are fabulously wealthy!


----------



## streetscapeer

openlyJane said:


> Interesting shots. New York City looks like a great place for a short visit, *but not such a good place to live - unless you are fabulously wealthy*!


Why would you believe so?


----------



## capricorn2000

alexander2000 said:


> it's nice of you to give us a tour through your pics. lovin' it.





7kuna said:


> really colorful pictures. great


thanks guys for your kind comments.


DWest said:


> interesting shots specially the c-town..I think it's second to SF in North Am.





Piltup Man said:


> New York's Chinatown looks a lot bigger (and Chinese) than Chinatowns in European cities, at least those that I have been to. Amazing how many of the signs don't even have English translations to them.





hkskyline said:


> Great collection. I had the impression that San Francisco's Chinatown was larger though, while the Canadian Chinatowns in Vancouver and Toronto are far less traditional and more modern.


I think San Frans' chinatown is the largest in North America and NYC's the second. Likewise, thanks.


openlyJane said:


> Interesting shots. New York City looks like a great place for a short visit, but not such a good place to live - unless you are fabulously wealthy!





streetscapeer said:


> Why would you believe so?


I think Manhattan ( from lower to upper) is basically expensive for middle class earners but most parts of Harlem, Brooklyn, Queens and Bronx are affordable. Any comments from New Yorkers?
Anyways, thank you for your interest and I have still lots to upload.


----------



## capricorn2000

More on Chinatown
221








222








223 *This is below the Manhattan Bridge*








224








225


----------



## capricorn2000

226 The arched entrance to Manhattan Bridge








227








228








229








230


----------



## capricorn2000

Last set of Chinatown
231








232








233








234








235


----------



## hkskyline

openlyJane said:


> Interesting shots. New York City looks like a great place for a short visit, but not such a good place to live - unless you are fabulously wealthy!


Nah ... it's hard to survive on a working class salary in Manhattan, but there are plenty of affordable options across on the rivers, such as Jersey or Queens.


----------



## RobertWalpole

Piltup Man said:


> New York's Chinatown looks a lot bigger (and Chinese) than Chinatowns in European cities, at least those that I have been to. Amazing how many of the signs don't even have English translations to them.


This is the traditional Chinatown, and it's huge. However, the Chinatown in Flushing Queens is WAY bigger.


----------



## madonnagirl

nice photos I'm loving them.


----------



## capricorn2000

Thanks to you all, I really appreciate your input.
That Chinatown in Flushing Queens seems to be interesting.

Photos which I believe are of NoLita (North of Little Italy) and not of SOHO as I previously mentioned.
236








237








238








239








240


----------



## capricorn2000

241








242








243








244








245


----------



## capricorn2000

246








247








248








249








250


----------



## capricorn2000

251








252








253








254








255


----------



## danmartin1985

great photo tour.
I enjoyed it too much.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^*@danmartin* - I'm glad you enjoy looking at them.
251








252








253








254








255


----------



## capricorn2000

256








257








258








259








260


----------



## capricorn2000

261








262








263








264








265


----------



## Student4life

Fantastic pics :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

I almost feel like I'm there in those street scenes. Thanks for showing me around.


----------



## marlonbasman

nice and vibrant streets and the buildings are well maintained.
thanks.


----------



## RobertWalpole

This is the exterior wall to the original St. PAtricks which dates to around 1800. The age, in and of itself, is not that old for NY, but what is interesting is that very few Catholics lived in NY (or the US in general) at that time. The Irish were the first group of Catholics to immigrate to the US, and they were soundly discriminated for their religion.


----------



## alexander2000

great photo update.
I love this area of NYC.


----------



## DWest

vibrant streets on this side of NYC and the buildings are seemingly well maintained at least in the exterior.
thanks for doing a great job.


----------



## capricorn2000

Student4life said:


> Fantastic pics :cheers:


 Thanks, you're kind.


openlyJane said:


> I almost feel like I'm there in those street scenes. Thanks for showing me around.


 Anytime and I'm glad about that.


RobertWalpole said:


> This is the exterior wall to the original St. PAtricks which dates to around 1800. The age, in and of itself, is not that old for NY, but what is interesting is that very few Catholics lived in NY (or the US in general) at that time. The Irish were the first group of Catholics to immigrate to the US, and they were soundly discriminated for their religion.


Wow! thanks for the great info, I never knew that. In fact, I didn't check what's inside that wall. Have a nice day.


alexander2000 said:


> great photo update.
> I love this area of NYC.


 I love this area too, in fact, if ever I'll come back, this is the place I want to stay or close to this area.


DWest said:


> vibrant streets on this side of NYC and the buildings are seemingly well maintained at least in the exterior.
> thanks for doing a great job.


 It's funny 'cause I don't have a map and I hit these streets by chance.


----------



## capricorn2000

266








267








268








269








270








271








272








273








274








275


----------



## capricorn2000

276








277








278








279








280








281








282








283








284








285


----------



## openlyJane

Great pictures. I'm really enjoying this thread.


----------



## MyGeorge

this is the places I want to spend times in NYC.
I love checking what they are selling in the sidewalk.


----------



## capricorn2000

openlyJane said:


> Great pictures. I'm really enjoying this thread.


 I'm glad you do. I love these areas of NYC.


MyGeorge said:


> this is the places I want to spend times in NYC.
> I love checking what they are selling in the sidewalk.


They're selling art pieces like paintings, jewellies, shirts and some novelty items.


----------



## DWest

nice, nice.
can't wait to see more.....


----------



## capricorn2000

^^@DWest, these are more which is part of the Greenwich village.
351








352








353








354








355


----------



## capricorn2000

356








357








358








359








360


----------



## capricorn2000

361








362








363








364








365


----------



## danmartin1985

great thread...you absolutely are giving us an extensive photo tour of nyc. many thanks.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^anytime dude....
366








367








368








369








370


----------



## capricorn2000

371








372








373








374








375


----------



## capricorn2000

376








377








378








379








380


----------



## capricorn2000

381








382








383








384








385


----------



## raider12

openlyJane said:


> Great updates.
> I know that N.Y has a reputation for 'gruff' citizens, but it appears kind of friendly from your images.


that rep is overblown...........i've been going to the city for many years and i'm from Boston and they're even nice to me:lol::lol::lol:..............New Yorkers ,as a group , are mighty fine in my eyes


----------



## openlyJane

A Great thread because it gives a real feel for the atmosphere and life on the streets - not something I've seen too often before.


----------



## charliewong90

beautiful...I love New York.


----------



## capricorn2000

openlyJane said:


> A Great thread because it gives a real feel for the atmosphere and life on the streets - not something I've seen too often before.


you're so kind Jane, I'll try and many thanks though.

*@raider12* in my experience to the many countries I'd been to, I was shown due courtesy and help like in Europe. there's one place though that I'd been to twice that I received more rudeness than not from airport staff/store staff and I'm not going back there ever.there's a great possibility for me to go back to NYC next summer though.

@charliewong, I'm glad you appreciate my photos.
I love this area in Greenich village.
386








387








388








389








390


----------



## capricorn2000

391








392








393








394








395


----------



## capricorn2000

396








397








398








399








400


----------



## capricorn2000

401








402








403








404








405


----------



## capricorn2000

406








407








408








409








410


----------



## Linguine

thanks for the great updates...:cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Were those last two pages taken in Greenwich by any chance?


----------



## capricorn2000

openlyJane said:


> Were those last two pages taken in Greenwich by any chance?


Yes, Jane..It's tooo bad I don't have a map I was not able to locate some interesting buildings/clubs like the Cafe Wha?, which place Bob Dylan, Jimi Hendrik, Bill Cosby, Richard Pryor and others made their humble start, the Cherry Lane Theatre which is a venue for off Broadway shows, the former house of Edna St Vincent Millay @ 7 1/2 Bedford/close to Commerce - to name a few.
By chance, I was able to locate *Northern Dispensary *which was a clinic opened in 1831 but closed in 1989 as a result of a lawsuit filed by one Thomas Whitmore after he was refused dental treatment upon disclosing he has AIDS.
The *Stonewall Inn *is a gay bar where in early hours of June 28, 1969, police raided the place which is nothing unusual except that on this night as the police were dragging patrons out, some chose to fight back and the fighting lasted for 6 days and this riot marked the beginning of a new era.
The *Washington Square Park* - in the 1960's this park was a meeting place for singers like Bob Dylan, Simon & Garfunkel, Peter,Paul & Mary, Richie Heavens, John Denver, Neil Diamond, Judy Collins, Don McLean, Joan Baez, Phil Ochs,Tom Paxton, The Mamas and the Papas , The Lovin Spoonful, The New City Rambles, Tim Harden, The Tim Kweskin Jazz Band, Mississippi John Hurt, Peter Yarrow, Michelle Phillips, Maria Maulder, John Sebastian and John Cohen and others I failed to mention.

*@Linguine *- no prob and thanks too.


----------



## openlyJane

I'm really appreciating the 'village' atmosphere in Greenwich.

It's funny; I've never been to NY and yet I seem to have a feel for it. I guess it's due to its omnipresence on TV and in movies - its cultural references.


----------



## RobertWalpole

openlyJane said:


> I'm really appreciating the 'village' atmosphere in Greenwich.
> 
> It's funny; I've never been to NY and yet I seem to have a feel for it. I guess it's due to its omnipresence on TV and in movies - its cultural references.


Many areas in Manhattan are like the Village (I.e., with old, lowrise buildings on tree-lined streets).


----------



## capricorn2000

openlyJane said:


> It's funny; I've never been to NY and yet I seem to have a feel for it. I guess it's due to its omnipresence on TV and in movies - its cultural references.


For me as I'm into action movies, what stacked to my mind on NYC is violence, mobs, bums and overcrowdedness which are contrary to what I've seen. 
*@Robert* I agree, most of those areas between lower and midtown.

411 I like this apartment








412








I think these shots are along 5th Avenue going up
413








414








415








416








417








418








419








420








421








422


----------



## capricorn2000

423








424








425








426








427








428








429








430


----------



## capricorn2000

431








432








433








434








435 *The Flatiron*


----------



## capricorn2000

436








437








438








439








440


----------



## skymantle

openlyJane said:


> I'm really appreciating the 'village' atmosphere in Greenwich.
> 
> It's funny; I've never been to NY and yet I seem to have a feel for it. I guess it's due to its omnipresence on TV and in movies - its cultural references.


 So true, that's exactly how I felt before I visited. Actually in these pics I can just imagine Carrie Bradshaw walking around. 

Great showcase, luv NYC. :cheers:


----------



## raider12

mmmmmm Shake Shack in Madison Square Park:banana::cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

I'm just loving these pictures. I'm there!


----------



## 600West218

That is a very up and coming area there by Madison Square Park. This advice is probably too late to help but if you go to the building at 230 Fifth Avenue they have a bar/lounge on their roof which is about twenty floors up. Spectacular views of midtown and and the buildings around Madison Square Park. Hope you saw those buildings at night - their illumination is spectacular.

Also, on the corner of 5th and 23rd street they have that place called "Eately" which is a very trendy combination Italian food supermarket with Italian restaurant. It seems to be one of the hottest places in NYC at the moment.


----------



## DWest

great photos....I couldn't ask for more...thanks a lot.


----------



## alexander2000

lovely photos, and the buildings too particularly the Flatiron.


----------



## capricorn2000

Thank you all for your sheer interest and positive remarks.
It was a good decision for me to pass through 5th Ave I was able to locate the Flatiron and Madison Square Park by chance as my primary intent is to go up the Empire State Bldg.
Remember, I don't have a map on hand and I'm relying from my memory from checking Google and Utube a few times back home.


600West218 said:


> That is a very up and coming area there by Madison Square Park. This advice is probably too late to help but if you go to the building at 230 Fifth Avenue they have a bar/lounge on their roof which is about twenty floors up. Spectacular views of midtown and and the buildings around Madison Square Park. Hope you saw those buildings at night - their illumination is spectacular.
> 
> Also, on the corner of 5th and 23rd street they have that place called "Eately" which is a very trendy combination Italian food supermarket with Italian restaurant. It seems to be one of the hottest places in NYC at the moment.


I'm assuming this is the rooftop bar/lounge you're refering to (honesty, I don't have a clue as to what that is). 
Likewise, I was not able to notice "Eately" as I was rushing to be up the Empire while there's enough daylight.

441


----------



## capricorn2000

*Still on the Flatiron/Madison Square Park*
442








443 The time on the clock is incorrect and the right time is about past 5 o'clock.








444 I hope this seemingly homeless but decent man will forgive me for this pic.








445








446








447








448








449








450


----------



## capricorn2000

451








452








453








454








455


----------



## capricorn2000

456








457








458








459








460


----------



## RobertWalpole

capricorn2000 said:


> Thank you all for your sheer interest and positive remarks.
> It was a good decision for me to pass through 5th Ave I was able to locate the Flatiron and Madison Square Park by chance as my primary intent is to go up the Empire State Bldg.


The area between 14th St and 34th Sts on Park, Madison, Broadway, 5th, and 6th is one of the best architectural spots in NYC, especially between 14th and 23rd -- not because the quality of the buildings is better -- but because the area is more gentrified.


These are among my favorites on 6th

















These are some of the scores of gems on B'Way


----------



## 600West218

capricorn2000 said:


> Thank you all for your sheer interest and positive remarks.
> It was a good decision for me to pass through 5th Ave I was able to locate the Flatiron and Madison Square Park by chance as my primary intent is to go up the Empire State Bldg.
> Remember, I don't have a map on hand and I'm relying from my memory from checking Google and Utube a few times back home.
> 
> I'm assuming this is the rooftop bar/lounge you're refering to (honesty, I don't have a clue as to what that is).
> Likewise, I was not able to notice "Eately" as I was rushing to be up the Empire while there's enough daylight.
> 
> 441



Yes, that is it, 230 Fifth Avenue. Nothing special for the drinks and the food is downright terrible but you go for the views. The first interior floor beneath it is part of the same lounge and has floor to cieling glass windows that afford spectacular views. Any tourist that is over the legal drinking age of 21 (bring proof as they will check) definitely should go there.

The Z hotel lounge in Queens is another rooftop lounge with a great view. Different than this one but still great.

The "Eately" place is nice, but not a must. If you know about it and stop in great, if not you haven't missed anything important.


----------



## CCs77

Pretty good pictures, as you said, New York is one of the most phtographed cities in the world, if not THE most, but still, one never get tired of watching photos of it.
And what a bunch of pictures, unfortunately my internet connection is not so fast, so I have to see them little by little

By the way, you ask what's in picture Nº 7 on page 1, I think nobody answer, or at least I didn't see somebody did. That's the *City of New Rochelle* in Westchester County. Here's the link to the Wikipedia article in case you want to know more about it. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Rochelle

In picture Nº 14 I have no idea, there's nothing much remarkable to identify.


----------



## marlonbasman

nice thread.....I always check this every time I log in
and I'm truly glad to see details of the city, I feel I'm in it.
thank you for touring me and the rest and will be checking for more.


----------



## capricorn2000

the last pics from the Empire State for now.
561








562








563








564








565


----------



## capricorn2000

566








567








568








569








570


----------



## capricorn2000

571 *Herald Square* (Give my regards to Broadway, remember me at Herald Square)








572








573 *Night 2 @ Times Square*








574








575


----------



## capricorn2000

576








577








578








579








580








581








582


----------



## Amrafel

I've been there a week ago and I want to come back...


----------



## openlyJane

I particularly like the panoramic, night-time shots.


----------



## JoseRodolfo




----------



## Benonie

We never get tired watching NYC! Thanks!


----------



## RobertWalpole

The photo of Mickey salivating over the hot chick on the left is hilarious.


----------



## DWest

nice shots and I particularly like the sunset photo.


----------



## RobertWalpole

Related's Hudson Yards site is shown. This site will be dramatically different in 5 years.


----------



## capricorn2000

Thanks everyone*[email protected] *- me too,I most likely want to go back maybe next, year*[email protected] *...thanks though they're not the best in clarity*,@Jose*..I put smile on you face, *@Benonie*..I'm glad about that and anytime,@ *DWest*..I tried my best but I thought it failed in clarity*[email protected]*.I like you being observant. Likewise, I don't have a clue as to the plans on Hudson Yards..any input?


----------



## capricorn2000

*The morning after and walking along 58th Street going west to the Central Park*
583 From the hotel @ 57th Street








584








585 *Lexington Ave.*








586








587 *Park Avenue*








588








589








590


----------



## capricorn2000

591








592








593








594








595


----------



## capricorn2000

596








597








598








599








600


----------



## capricorn2000

601








602








603








604








605


----------



## yankeesfan1000

capricorn2000 said:


> [email protected][/B].I like you being observant. Likewise, I don't have a clue as to the plans on Hudson Yards..any input?


One part of the Hudson Yards starting this month sometime. To the right of 1 Penn Plaza you can see a couple of empty lots where other supertalls are planned as well.


----------



## capricorn2000

606








607








608








609








610


----------



## openlyJane

Fantastic. I've never been to New York - as I've always been more attracted to San Francisco, Boston, Seattle...., but I know that I really must visit at least once.

The creation of the 'High-Line' ( is that the right name?) really inspired a desire to visit: I think it is so cool!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Thanks for the fantastic NY tour, Capri! :cheers:


----------



## RobertWalpole

capricorn2000 said:


> Thanks everyone*[email protected] *- me too,I most likely want to go back maybe next, year*[email protected] *...thanks though they're not the best in clarity*,@Jose*..I put smile on you face, *@Benonie*..I'm glad about that and anytime,@ *DWest*..I tried my best but I thought it failed in clarity*[email protected]*.I like you being observant. Likewise, I don't have a clue as to the plans on Hudson Yards..any input?


The Hudson Yards will be an amazing supertall project. A thread exists.


----------



## capricorn2000

yankeesfan1000 said:


> One part of the Hudson Yards starting this month sometime. To the right of 1 Penn Plaza you can see a couple of empty lots where other supertalls are planned as well.





RobertWalpole said:


> The Hudson Yards will be an amazing supertall project. A thread exists.


I checked the thread and the designs are truly breathtaking.
will definitely keep an eye on this.


----------



## capricorn2000

openlyJane said:


> Fantastic. I've never been to New York - as I've always been more attracted to San Francisco, Boston, Seattle...., but I know that I really must visit at least once.
> The creation of the 'High-Line' ( is that the right name?) really inspired a desire to visit: I think it is so cool!


I guess you have to visit America at least once in your lifetime and if you may include New Orleans which I think is quite different from the rest. I've never been there but I like to. Pardon butI don't get what you mean by 'High Line"
*@YF *- anytime bro.

611








612 By chance, I came across this Bastille Day celeb by the French (more pics to uload later)








613








614








615


----------



## capricorn2000

616








617








618








619








620


----------



## capricorn2000

621








622








623








624








625


----------



## capricorn2000

626








627








628








629








630


----------



## capricorn2000

631








632








633








634








635


----------



## openlyJane

Great pictures of Central Park - another of my main motivations to visit NY.

By the High- Line I mean the new elevated public garden/park that was created out of one of the old overhead train lines that went down into the meat-packing district. I saw an article about it a couple of years ago and have been fascinated ever since!

http://www.thehighline.org/


----------



## capricorn2000

openlyJane said:


> By the High- Line I mean the new elevated public garden/park that was created out of one of the old overhead train lines that went down into the meat-packing district. I saw an article about it a couple of years ago and have been fascinated ever since!
> http://www.thehighline.org/


Yes, I remember that...that's the one-mile (1.6 kms) linear park that runs from Gansevoort street ( 3 blocks below 14th street) upto 30th street. It was on my secondary list of *to see* places but the blisters on my feet prevented me to do that, the result of walking from Brooklyn bridge/chinatown/SOHO/Empire State/Times Square/[email protected] st in one day and from 57th street upto 82th street in Central Park the following day. I might do that if I have a second chance and it may include going up to Columbia U.


----------



## MyGeorge

great shots all. I love those pics of the stoned bridge.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^Thanks George..

636








637








638








639








640


----------



## capricorn2000

641








642








643








644








645


----------



## capricorn2000

646








647








648








649








650


----------



## capricorn2000

651








652








653








654 








655


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from NYC :cheers:


----------



## DWest

nice and cool.


----------



## danmartin1985

lovely shots. I love your including people in your photos.


----------



## capricorn2000

Thanks all - *Chris, DWest & danmartin *for your positive comments.

*More photos of Central Park*
656








657








658








659








660


----------



## capricorn2000

661








662








663








664








665


----------



## capricorn2000

666








667








668








669








670


----------



## openlyJane

^^Agreed! :cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl

nice update...pls keep them coming.


----------



## danmartin1985

lovely photo tour and thank you for that.
I wish for an update.


----------



## capricorn2000

Thank you all - Benonie, Jane,madonna & danmartin, I appreciate your pleasant comments.:cheers:

721 it's great to see a big family touring together.








722








723








724








725








726








727


----------



## capricorn2000

Early Monday morning at Nelson Rockefeller Park @ lower Manhattan
728 Jersey City in the background








729








730








731








732








733








734








735


----------



## RobertWalpole

I like the complimentary shapes between Goldman's convex tower and this condo's concave shape.


----------



## marlonbasman

nice pics specially of Lower Manhattan. I can't imagine how this place looks like after hurricane Sandy.


----------



## capricorn2000

RobertWalpole said:


> I like the complimentary shapes between Goldman's convex tower and this condo's concave shape.


Yeah, and these two towers somehow harmonize with the rest which further _iconize_ the Millenium - a great cluster indeed.
*@marlon *- thanks for the compliment and maybe by now this place has returned to normal.

736








737








738 *Jersey City*








739








740


----------



## capricorn2000

741








742








743 *Brooklyn skyline*








744








745


----------



## capricorn2000

746








747








748








749








750


----------



## jobjpa

*NYC Photos*

Very nice places!!!


----------



## jobjpa

Wonderfull.


----------



## capricorn2000

751








752








753 *Jersey City*








754








755


----------



## jobjpa

jobjpa said:


> Very nice places!!!


!!!


----------



## capricorn2000

756 *Brooklyn on the background*








757








758








759








760 *The elegant Empire State*


----------



## capricorn2000

761 *Ellis Island*








762








763








764








765


----------



## MyGeorge

great shots around Hudson Bay and Jersey City is surprisingly gettin massive.
thanks.


----------



## madonnagirl

lovely photos specially those of the statue in different sides.


----------



## openlyJane

New York presents such a thrilling scene. And that ferry boat is_ very_ packed!


----------



## capricorn2000

thanks for the compliments *@MyGeorge, Madonna and Jane *- that crowded boat of people reminded of the immigrants a couple of hundreds years ago.
I have some more and hope you're enjoying them.


----------



## DWest

beautiful images. I love that collection of trunks, wickers and boxes/


----------



## christos-greece

Once again, great updates from NYC capricorn


----------



## capricorn2000

openlyJane said:


> All of those suitcases - full of trepidation & hope.


If you were one of those emigrants, I admire your optimism. Me, I'm more of the worrying type.
*@MilbertDavid*- I felt the same thing when I'm viewing all those baggages and the pictures too.
*@danmartin, DWest @ chris *- thanks for your regular visits.

816








817








818








819








820


----------



## capricorn2000

821








822








823








824








825


----------



## capricorn2000

826








827








828









829*Photo of Mayor La Guardia*








830


----------



## capricorn2000

831








832








833








834








835


----------



## alexander2000

very nice photos. I'll definitely visit Ellis Island if ever I've a chance to be in NYC<


----------



## danmartin1985

it's great to see all these mementos and memorabilias
and one can't help to be emotional.


----------



## Ribarca

Great thread.

Every country should have monuments for immigrants!


----------



## DWest

I think Ellis Island is a must-see specially for visitors and I'll definitely do that.
thanks dude for a good job.


----------



## capricorn2000

thank you everyone. I really appreciate your feedback.

836








837








838








839








840


----------



## capricorn2000

841








842








843








844








845


----------



## capricorn2000

846








847








848








849








850


----------



## capricorn2000

851








852








853








854








855


----------



## capricorn2000

856








857








858








859








860


----------



## openlyJane

I find the shoes very affecting.


----------



## Facade Doctor

Very touching. The California poster is funny.


----------



## DWest

great images of the past - indeed a history in graphics.


----------



## MilbertDavid

awesome updated images....
I see optimistic faces in those boat people (pic 857)


----------



## christos-greece

@capricorn: Welcome and thanks for those daily new photos; are very nice as well.


----------



## rincon

wow these are an amazing photo collection of NYC! What an amazing city! Thanks for sharing! :cheers:


----------



## MilbertDavid

cool updates....I love them.


----------



## capricorn2000

thank you, thank everyone......*Jane,Dave,DWest,rincon & MilbertDavid *- you're all nice. and kind.

946








947








948








949








950


----------



## capricorn2000

951








952








953








954








955


----------



## timo9

6/10 for NYC!


----------



## capricorn2000

timo9 said:


> 6/10 for NYC!


not bad,....not bad at all...

956








957








958








959








960


----------



## Jahi98

I love Tao!


----------



## capricorn2000

Jahi98 said:


> I love Tao!


Is this the one you're refering to?
961


----------



## openlyJane

Great updates; I feel like I'm there.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thanks Jane, I feel the same way too when I look to some of the threads here like your Liverpool, those of SYDNEY"S and Mike's Bristol.

962








963








964








965


----------



## capricorn2000

966








967








968








969








970


----------



## capricorn2000

971








972








973








974








975


----------



## capricorn2000

976








977








978








979








980








981








982


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks for your new updates from NYC; are very nice as well :cheers:


----------



## DaveF12

I love those shots with people in the streets and those food stalls really make me famish.
nice and thank you bro.


----------



## DWest

kay:great photo update dude....:applause:


----------



## capricorn2000

^^hey guys, I really appreciate that and keep on checking this thread as I have some more.
983








984








985








986








987








988








989








990


----------



## capricorn2000

991








992








993








994








995


----------



## MilbertDavid

great images as always...thank you again I'm pleased.


----------



## danmartin1985

lovely photo update....they are enticing me to go and visit NYC.
thank you for making my day./


----------



## capricorn2000

*Lower Manhattan*

1022








1023








1024








1025








1026








1027








1028 *Jersey City*








1029








1030


----------



## capricorn2000

1031








1032








1033








1034








1035


----------



## capricorn2000

1036








1037








1038








1039








1040


----------



## capricorn2000

1041








1042








1043








1044








1045








1046


----------



## RobertWalpole

I like the contrast between the concave and convex facades.


----------



## openlyJane

What great little bronze? creatures. I love the dog chained to the water fountain.


----------



## DWest

those are cute pieces of bronze sculptures. nice images like the rest...thanks.


----------



## RobertWalpole

I love all of these old structures.


----------



## UmarPK

You have one massive collection of photos of NYC. Why don't you make a collage? Minimize the photos and make a collage.


----------



## MilbertDavid

beautiaful NYC shots. the city is not as crowded with people as I thought.
pls. keep on posting.


----------



## RobertWalpole

MilbertDavid said:


> beautiaful NYC shots. the city is not as crowded with people as I thought.
> pls. keep on posting.


Some areas even in Manhattan are quiet and serene.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Super super shots of New York! One really feels part of the city in these pictures - great stuff.


----------



## alexander2000

another set of nice images update.
never get tired at looking at them, they're pleasing.


----------



## MyGeorge

beautiful pictures and I like the park with all those sculptures.


----------



## Linguine

what can I say, impressive New York images....thanks for sharing capricorn. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again, great very nice photos from NYC :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

RobertWalpole said:


> I love all of these old structures.


I personally believe that those architectural designs are inherently or intrinsically of New York's and one conspicuous feature of most buildings is firescapes built in the facade as NYC doesn't have back alleys. Another unique thing I'd noticed is that some kind of a lid at sidewalk level that can be opened which lead to an underground (some buildings have this) and used as passage for garbages and maybe as a firescape too. Thanks Rob for regularly feeding inputs which make this thread livelier.
*@UmarPK* - I'm really not into collage as that will make the photos smaller and I personally prefer bigger ones as I can see more details and likewise enjoy looking at them. thanks though.
And the rest, thank you, thank you all, you're kind -*Jane,Dwest,Milbert,Mike,alexander,George,Linguine and congrats chris for being now a moderator*.

1047








1048








1049








1050


----------



## capricorn2000

1051








1052








1053








1054








1055


----------



## capricorn2000

1056








1057








1058








1059








1060


----------



## capricorn2000

1061








1062








1063








1064








1065


----------



## openlyJane

Central Park is just fantastic!


----------



## madonnagirl

lovely photo update. thanks for this grand photo tour.


----------



## DWest

lovely update. Central Park is really beautiful.


----------



## karlvan

this is one great thread of NYC. I'm totally impressed with all of your pictures, certainly a great photo tour. I will be a bit familiar with the city if and when I'll visit her. thank you so much.


----------



## MyGeorge

lovely photos of Central Park.


----------



## marlonbasman

nice photo update.....
will check your thread for more...really I'm enjoying looking at them.


----------



## aarhusforever

The photos of Central Park are just....well, I need to go there now...right now :lol: Thank you for the effort, capricorn2000..the photos are indeed beautiful :cheers:


----------



## DesignerVoodoo

I wanted to share some of my pictures, I hope you enjoy them. 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DesignerVoodoo

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Grand St. in Soho looking at the light tribute a month after super storm Sandy.
This link is of some other shots if you are interested. All are NYC except the one of the fox.
http://designervoodoo.see.me/


----------



## capricorn2000

^^nice. the first one I think is close to the entrance of Manhattan bridge/chinatown area?
thanks anyway for sharing your photos and likewise to everyone who left some kind comments and I'm glad about those - *@Jane,madonna,DWest,karlvan,george,marlonbasman & aarhusforever.*

Some more photos of Lower Manhattan
1066








1067








1068








1069








1070


----------



## capricorn2000

1071








1072








1073








1074








1075


----------



## capricorn2000

1076








1077








1078








1079








1080


----------



## MilbertDavid

cool images which are really very pleasing to look at.
sosmeday I will see NYC in person. thank you.


----------



## JmSepe

MilbertDavid said:


> cool images which are really very pleasing to look at.
> sosmeday I will see NYC in person. thank you.


Me too! :cheers:


----------



## Alstonbernard

*Great...*

Great effort dude all the photos are amazing :lovethem: and very extra ordinary , I just loved viewing them , keep it up...... Free robux & Sites Like Kissanime, Wifi Analyzer Windows, Sites Like Craigslist, Live TV Streaming Sites, Free Steam Wallet Codes, Best eBook Torrent Sites, apps like showbox, free google play credit


----------



## alexander2000

lovely photo update..those glassy crappers are elegant.


----------



## DWest

loving your updated images....those glass towers are really sleek.


----------



## aarhusforever

...Best crappers in the world...:cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl

beautiful updated images - I love those glassy towers.


----------



## openlyJane

It is interesting to see pictures of moored boats . Even though New York is, obviously,surrounded by water - I don't think I've ever seen images of boats moored in this way. I'd like to see more. That's one of he joys of sea-side cities.


----------



## RobertWalpole

I assume that NY Harbour, and the southern portion of the Hudson are salt water. Parts of the Hudson are an estuary.

The open Atlantic oceanfront exists right under this bridge.


----------



## sbarn

Glidescube said:


> Are the waters around Manhattan brackish/salty or is it fresh?


Mostly salty. The harbor is a confluence of tidal estuaries.


----------



## capricorn2000

thanks guys @ *George,Glidescube,Dave *and @ *Robert & sb*arn for the info.

More shots @ Liberty Island.
1111








1112








1113








1114








1115








1116








1117








1118








1119









1120


----------



## capricorn2000

*Ellis Island*
1121








1122








1123








1124








1125








1126








1127








1128








1129








1130


----------



## openlyJane

Interesting. Thank you.


----------



## charliewong90

gorgeous nyc. I never get enough of it. nice photos btw.


----------



## Linguine

lovely photos capricorn...thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## MilbertDavid

superb, I particularly like that collection of old travelling chests, trunks and boxes, 
they somehow evoke nostalgic feelings. lovely thread btw.


----------



## DaveF12

nice updated images of nyc.


----------



## alexander2000

you look good in your photo (#1120). well, it's high time to know even it's a bit unrecognizable who's doing all these beautiful shots.
thanks again for your grand effort.


----------



## marlonbasman

liking your detailed photo series - it's like I'm touring with you.
keep on posting mate.


----------



## capricorn2000

thank you folks, I really appreciate your lovely compliments.

1131








1132








1133








1134








1135








1136








1137








1138








1139








1140


----------



## capricorn2000

1141








1142








1143








1144








1145








1146








1147








1148








1149








1150


----------



## openlyJane

I love that last photo.


----------



## MilbertDavid

lovely NYC I never get enough of it.


----------



## DaveF12

superb photoshots around the bay.


----------



## M_J_J

I love New York.

Great thread and photos *capricorn2000*


----------



## madonnagirl

nice shots of people with the landmarks.
nyc is truly the city to be.


----------



## skylark

grand. this is one thread that has an extensive coverage of New York and I'm pleased at browsing at it....thanks a lot.


----------



## alexander2000

quite interesting shots specially those at the Hudson Bay. will wait for more.


----------



## diddyD

An amazing collection of pics.


----------



## skylark

cool photo update. lovely ground level shots.


----------



## capricorn2000

1316








1317








1318








1319








1320








1321








1322








1323








1324








1325


----------



## openlyJane

I really like the look of that neighbourhood. Is it Greenwich Village?


----------



## capricorn2000

openlyJane said:


> I really like the look of that neighbourhood. Is it Greenwich Village?


I suppose so and I think, partly Little Italy.

1326








1327








1328








1329








1330








1331








1332








1333








1334








1335


----------



## DWest

wow, nice. I never have enough of this city.


----------



## alexander2000

fantastic shots of the city at street level.


----------



## danmartin1985

beautiful city. I wish I can experience what you did.


----------



## Benonie

Thanks for the updates. Always great to see NYC passing by here. :cheers2:


----------



## diddyD

Good update.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thanks everyone for your comments and for clicking the *like* button.

1336








1337








1338








1339








1340








1341








1342








1343








1344








1345


----------



## capricorn2000

1346








1347








1348








1349








1350








1351








1352








1353








1354








1355


----------



## openlyJane

_Love_ Central Park....fab photos.

That last image is so delicate. Beautiful!


----------



## karlvan

lovely photos! I like that area of midtown NYC.


----------



## chisei.yazawa

So many great photos. Thanks for posting them!


----------



## charliewong90

quite interesting shots...New York City swells.


----------



## capricorn2000

By the way, these are my brother's shots and he's happy to share with you guys. (starting from photo 1276)

1356








1357








1358








1359








1360








1361








1362








1363








1364








1365


----------



## capricorn2000

1366








1367








1368








1369








1370








1371








1372








1373








1374








1375


----------



## madonnagirl

pretty nice photo update....oh I love this city.


----------



## DWest

wow! fabulous photo update.....


----------



## MyGeorge

gorgeous! vibrant street scenes and the park as well/


----------



## yansa

Beautiful places and pics, capricorn! kay:
Gorgeous flower decoration in the last pic of #90!


----------



## Gratteciel

New York is always interesting and beautiful!
Great photos, Capricorn!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again, very nice updates, capricorn


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thanks for your nice comments and enjoy life^^

We're walking along 42nd street heading west and next stop over 
is* New York City Library.* I missed to take photo of the facade
but below is the main lobby.
463








464








465








466








467








468








469








470


----------



## capricorn2000

471








472








473








474








475








476








477








478








479








480


----------



## diddyD

Nice update^


----------



## General Electric

Stunning updates :applause:


----------



## DWest

gorgeous photo update....love NYC all the way.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thanks diddyD, GE, DWest and the rest for checking this out^^

Walking along 42nd Street, and that's the *Grand Central Station* -

481








482








483








484








485








486








487








488








489








490


----------



## capricorn2000

Still along 42nd Street towards the Eastside -

491








492








493








494








495








496








497








498








499








500


----------



## capricorn2000

*Next stop is the iconic Chrysler Building*
Just some shots of the lobby.
501








502








503








504








505








506








507








508








509








510








511


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really great, very nice; well done, once again :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Never seen the lobby of the Chrysler Building before ... it's awesome!


----------



## diddyD

Nice update again - thanks for posting.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thank you everyone....have fun!^^

*continue walking towards the eastside along 42nd*
512








513








514








515








516








517








518








519








520


----------



## capricorn2000

*At the United Nation Headquarter and neighboring buildings*
521








522








523








524








525








526








527








528








529








530


----------



## yansa

Great city, great pics, capricorn! :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

For some reason, the Chrysler building was always my favorite rather than the Empire State Building. Great photos, btw!


----------



## alexander2000

all's grand and beautiful specially those sleek scrapers.


----------



## yansa

capricorn2000 said:


> I really didn't view the details because it's still under construction..
> it looks like there are two dragon heads and in my second photo, it's kind of
> funny because the lance is directed to the porta toilet..:lol:


That looks funny indeed! :lol:
Yes, there are two dragon heads, and if it's under construction right now,
then they surely will complete the bodies so that they become "real" dragons.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thanks everyone and happy halloween:troll:

*Walking along 43rd Street East going West -*

571








572 Lunch break at a Thai Cafe








573








574








575








576








577








578








579








580


----------



## capricorn2000

581 *Lexington Avenue*








582








583 *Park Avenue*








584 








585 *St. Patrick Cathedral @ 5th Ave.*








586








587 *Rockefeller Center*








588








589








590


----------



## yansa

Very impressing pics, particularly of Lexington Street! kay:

Happy Halloween to you too, capricorn! I will make my door decoration
today, so I can have fun several days. 
The neighbours also always are interested in my changing door decos.


----------



## General Electric

So famous, great pictures! I love St Patrick cathedral kay:


----------



## alexander2000

great photos of a gorgeous new York.....nice banner of NYC as well.


----------



## danmartin1985

great pics, always love New York.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thanks everyone!




General Electric said:


> So famous, great pictures! I love St Patrick cathedral kay:


thanks GE, I'll be uploading interior shots of the cathedral in a few days...stay tune


yansa said:


> kay:
> Happy Halloween to you too, capricorn! I will make my door decoration
> today, so I can have fun several days.
> The neighbours also always are interested in my changing door decos.


you must be putting nice and interesting decors, I wish you can upload some.
Tonight, I'll be flying to Mexico City to experience for the first time their *Day of the Dead Walk* or something. I'll be meeting Roberto for sure.

*MOre on around Rockefeller/5th Ave.*
591








592








593








594








595








596








597








598








599








600


----------



## capricorn2000

601








602








603








604








605








606








607








608








609








610


----------



## yansa

capricorn2000 said:


> you must be putting nice and interesting decors, I wish you can upload some.


This year I did a very simple decoration, only some paper pumpkin heads
and a skeleton in long cloth.  Nothing very extraordinary, but my neighbours
liked it. 

I will do an upload for you - Happy Halloween! 












capricorn2000 said:


> Tonight, I'll be flying to Mexico City to experience for the first time their *Day of the Dead Walk* or something. I'll be meeting Roberto for sure.


I wish you a good flight and funny and exciting days in Mexico City, capricorn! kay:
I'm sure, Days of the Dead in Mexico are great!
If you really meat Roberto, perhaps you two together can make a little
report of the exciting things that happened during those festivity?
That would be very nice!  I wish you both a great time!

Fine update, and what we see on this two pics would be a very good idea
for a way to make Vienna's Danube City a little more greener and give
pedestrians places to rest!

*MOre on around Rockefeller/5th Ave.*
591








592








[/QUOTE]


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> I wish you a good flight and funny and exciting days in Mexico City, capricorn! kay:
> I'm sure, Days of the Dead in Mexico are great!
> If you really meat Roberto, perhaps you two together can make a little
> report of the exciting things that happened during those festivity?
> That would be very nice!  I wish you both a great time!
> 
> Fine update, and what we see on this two pics would be a very good idea
> for a way to make Vienna's Danube City a little more greener and give
> pedestrians places to rest!


Thanks Silvia, me and Roberto had a grand time, he showed me around and mex city is really grand, has lots to offer,
At one point, we talked about you, being one of the nicest forumers,
Bye for now,,,


----------



## General Electric

Nice updates, great immersion in the city. I can feel the NY streets with your picture :applause:

It's great that you meet Roberto in Mexico, I'm glad for you! Have a nice visit both, that's be perfect condition to visit a city with inhabitant and exciting to show your city to a visitor :banana::cucumber:


----------



## yansa

capricorn2000 said:


> Thanks Silvia, me and Roberto had a grand time, he showed me around and mex city is really grand, has lots to offer,
> At one point, we talked about you, being one of the nicest forumers,
> Bye for now,,,


Welcome back, dear capricorn! 
I'm glad you and Roberto had such a good time in Mexico City!
And thank you for the nice compliment! 
You and Roberto are such fine guys too, and generally there are many
likeable people here in our forum! :grouphug:


----------



## diddyD

Superb - New York City.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, capricorn :cheers:


----------



## MyGeorge

beautiful as always, nice shots at ground level like feeling the surroundings.


----------



## christos-greece

Keep them coming, capricorn...


----------



## openlyJane

I like the look of the Rock Centre.


----------



## skylark

beautiful update indeed, love the vibrant streets/


----------



## karlvan

beautiful shots specially the Rockefeller Center.
I wonder how those tropical plants can handle the cold winter time.


----------



## yansa

Very atmospheric pics from Brooklyn, Robert! :applause:
For example the third one with the rusty bridge...

My first contact with Brooklyn was the famous song by Neil Diamond, "Brooklyn Roads".


----------



## capricorn2000

*Around 5th Avenue*

651








652








653








654








655









*At mid Central Park*
656








657








658








659








660


----------



## yansa

What a lovely white bridge! kay:


----------



## MilbertDavid

gorgeous, never get tired of looking at them photos.


----------



## charliewong90

cool shots of a lovely city.


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> What a lovely white bridge! kay:


that really caught my attention, it's a foot bridge and seemingly made of wrought iron.
thanks for the visit Silvia,MilbertDavid, Charlie and the rest of the gang.

*Back to Met at the Greek art section*

661 Gold phiale (Libation Bowl) Greek 4th-3rd century BC








662








663








664








665








666








667








668








669








670


----------



## capricorn2000

671








672








673








674








675








676








677








678








679








680


----------



## yansa

Thank you for showing us this gorgeous collection of Greek art, Robert! :applause:

I pick out one of many, many favourites:



capricorn2000 said:


> 675


----------



## alexander2000

cool shots. I'm pleased seeing those Greek relics and looking forward seeing more on these priceless stuffs.


----------



## capricorn2000

*^^thanks Alexander and Silvia - some of the Greek pottery looks like new.^^*

*Visiting Columbia University*

681








682








683








684








685








686








687








688








689








690


----------



## capricorn2000

691








692








693








694








695








696








697








698








699








700


----------



## DaveF12

nice shots of Greek artifacts and the Ivy league Columbia U.:applause:


----------



## madonnagirl

I'm impressed and happy to see those priceless Greek art and photos of Columbia University campus which is one of the great schools in the world.kay:


----------



## danmartin1985

lovely! I enjoyed looking at the museum, very interesting and inspiring indeed.


----------



## General Electric

Gorgeous updates :cheers:


----------



## skylark

those are elegant buildings around the park, and the museum is quite interesting.


----------



## skymantle

The artefacts are amazing and then visiting the classically inspired university fits in perfectly. kay:


----------



## karlvan

gorgeous Columbia U, nice sculptures in the campus.


----------



## MyGeorge

wow! I-'m so pleased looking at these beautiful photos, quite interesting indeed.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice photos from NYC


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thank you, thank you everyone - *Dave, Madonna, danmartin, GE, skylark, *s*kymantle, karlvan, MyGeorge,christos-greece* 
and the rest of forumers for your sweet comments and visits..have fun!^^

*Upper Manhattan*, I believe most of you here know this iconic *Apollo **Theatre*. One thing I can remember 
is that this is where Whitney Houston started by first joining an amateur singing contest and the rest is history.
701








702








703









704 *Inside the lobby where visitors are only allowed but the interior of theatre is closed for public viewing.*









705








706









I strucked a conversation with a black lady who's manning the place with a big smile on my face by asking my chance to see the inside and on the way I told her I know a lot of those legendary black artists from Billy Holiday, Count Bassie, Louis Armstrong, Ella Fitzgerald, the 70's black musicians, etc, etc and further told her I came from Northwest Canada and that it was my last day of my 4-day visit. with a good luck she let me in and she stopped the others who's wanting to get inside...
707








708








709








710








711


----------



## capricorn2000

*Outside along the walk are some of these names*
712








713








714









715








716








717








718








719








720


----------



## yansa

Fascinating insights into the Apollo Theatre, Robert! :applause:
I can imagine how you talked to the lady to get in there...


----------



## skymantle

Always wanted to visit the Apollo, arguably America's most prolific and historic theatre.


----------



## alexander2000

nice photo update...like the photo series of Apollo .


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Capricorn, thank you for the detailed pics of the famous Apollo!!!


----------



## General Electric

Stunning pictures kay:

Appolo: the building doesn't impressive, compare to the skyscraper and other realization of N-Y... but the names on the commemorative plaques are huge


----------



## charliewong90

lovely photos - nice Columbia U and the Apollo pics.


----------



## MilbertDavid

nice - Apollo is an icon theatre for black musical artists.
My first time to see inside part.


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> Fascinating insights into the Apollo Theatre, Robert! :applause:
> I can imagine how you talked to the lady to get in there...


I know but what I did is to smile and be nice, same thing what I did at the World Trade Center which happened that both ladies are of the same color and built - the story here is I bought tickets on line, the cheaper one ($32) which means I have to come back on a later time as compared to the expensive one(about $80+) but you can go up the tower upon arrival (as per their website). I was waiting then suddenly she just gave me the tickets and said I can go up now. So I was elated because the line outside was so thick and long and not moving and the line inside the lobby is not moving as well, I was given priority because I had the vouchers already and I guess being nice is nice..

Again, I have to thank everyone -*skymantle*, absolutely you're right/ *alexander2000 / VITESKI RED ZMAJA* -thanks mates/ *General Electric* - thanks and I do agree - the facade is not that impressive and those plaques (and they're many of them) is like Hollywood's walk of fame/ *charliewong90/ MilbertDavid * - thanks bros for that lovely comments.

721








722








723








724








725








726








727








728








729








730


----------



## capricorn2000

731








732








733








734








735








736








737








738








739








740


----------



## Why-Why

Love this shot:










His expression is priceless.


----------



## yansa

Very nice updates, Robert! kay:

Fried I would eat the seafood. 



capricorn2000 said:


> 732


I like it that you always have an eye for the flowers! 



capricorn2000 said:


> 739


----------



## General Electric

Nice update kay:


----------



## madonnagirl

love to see photos of the famous Coney Island, the playground of New Yorkers even before WWII. expecting more nice shots.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thank you'll, love your comments/likes^^



Why-Why said:


> Love this shot:His expression is priceless


yeah, but sometimes some people look at you with sharp eyes when they don't want to be shoot.

*@Silvia*, thanks and those are deep-fried seafood and their _world-famous _frankfurter. Likewise, *@G E*, thanks bro and *madonna* thanks and here's more.

741








742








743








744








745








746








747








748








749








750


----------



## capricorn2000

751








752








753








754








755








756








757








758








759








760


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

When I think about N-Y, I never think about a beach  Awesome, thank to share mate ^^


----------



## yansa

Nice and astonishing pics, Robert! kay:
Some of them are like "Wiener Prater at the beach".


----------



## alexander2000

cool! summer beach photos in winter...love that.


----------



## openlyJane

Really liking the melancholic atmosphere, of years and times gone by, in your Coney Island shots. Reminds me of the traditional British sea-side resort.


----------



## Romashka01

Superb photos,thanks! I especially like 756 and 760 kay:


----------



## DaveF12

nice update specially Coney Island....


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thanks everyone, I'm overwhelmed... to *christos*, *General Electric* - yes part of NYC/part of Brooklyn, *Silvia* -nice of you to say "Wiener Prater at the beach"., *alexander, Jane *-there's also a Brighton Beach which was alluded to Brighton England, *Romashka* -# 756 is one of my faves, *Dave* again thank you for the visit.

*Back to Met - Roman Arts*

761








762








763








764








765








766








767








768








769








770


----------



## capricorn2000

771








772








773








774








775








776








777








778








779








780


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Why-Why

Great stuff! That sarcophagus at #767 is extraordinary.


----------



## yansa

The old Romans had great artists indeed! Beautiful pics! kay:
I particularly love No. 767 (sarcophagus) and No. 778 (the glass work)!


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> The old Romans had great artists indeed! Beautiful pics! kay:
> I particularly love No. 767 (sarcophagus) and No. 778 (the glass work)!


the sarcophagus is really a work of art, a piece of marble with bas reliefs around.
thanks Silvia,Why-Why and christos-greece and have a happy new year!

*Lincoln Center and its surroundings*

*Lincoln Center for the Performing Arts* is a 16.3-acre (6.6-hectare) complex of buildings in the Lincoln Square neighborhood of the borough of Manhattan in New York City. It hosts many notable performing arts organizations, which are nationally and internationally renowned, including the New York Philharmonic, the Metropolitan Opera, and the New York City Ballet. (source:wikipedia)

781








782








783








784








785








786








787








788


----------



## yansa

Nice updates from a warmer season! kay:

I wish you a Happy New Year, Robert!


----------



## capricorn2000

789








790








791








792








793








794








795








796


----------



## capricorn2000

797








798








799








800








801








802








803








804








805


----------



## General Electric

Gorgeous! The building of Lincoln Center is great and impressive with the arch! kay: Happy New Year Capricorn


----------



## yansa

More great updates!
Wonderful green space with blossoming trees! kay:



capricorn2000 said:


> 798


----------



## Why-Why

I'm dreaming of NYC this coming spring! Happy new year, capricorn.


----------



## MyGeorge

nice shots! my first time to see an extensive coverage of Lincoln Center - I'm not really a fan of minimalist architecture but they're just look neat.


----------



## danmartin1985

beautiful, those Roman/Greek art works and the Lincoln Center.


----------



## capricorn2000

thank you, thank you everyone, love your comments -*General Electric, Silvia, George, danmartin* - don't forget to smile and have fun.



Why-Why said:


> I'm dreaming of NYC this coming spring! Happy new year, capricorn.


Go for it Nick, not very far from your place.

*At Broadway and Times Square*

806








807








808








809








810








811








812








813








814








815


----------



## capricorn2000

816








817








818








819








820








821








822








823








824








825


----------



## danmartin1985

beautiful shots of gorgeous, gorgeous NYC.:cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> Thank you for telling me about Castle Williams, Robert!
> Fine update presenting buildings of very different architectural styles! kay:


You're welcome and thanks *Silvia* for that nice comment, likewise, to *AbidM, friend Roberto, George & danmartin*- 
really appreciate your beautiful comments.

*At Time Square*

1211








1212








1213








1314








1315








1316








1317








1318








1319








1320


----------



## capricorn2000

1321








1322








1323








1324








1325








1326








1327








1328








1329








1330


----------



## General Electric

Often imitated but never equalled... 

Great shots Capricorn :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

*Back to Bryant Park*

1331








1332








1333








1334








1335








1336








1337








1338








1339








1340


----------



## openlyJane

I love these green oases in New York.


----------



## yansa

Is this the entrance to the real NYPD, Robert? kay:
I admit I was no big friend of NY in my younger years (didn't like skyscrapers then! ) - 

but TV series like *CSI: NY, Criminal Intent *and *The King of Queens
*changed that completely!  I learned how exciting this city can be!
And meanwhile I also had become a friend of good skyscrapers at the right place...



capricorn2000 said:


> 1323


Great updates! :applause:
Wonderful trees - your pic shows so well that they are living beings,
I can feel their "soul"...



capricorn2000 said:


> 1339


----------



## Gratteciel

Amazing city and pics!


----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful photos! 

Bryant Park kay: kay:


----------



## madonnagirl

nice photo update.....so pleasing to look at them.


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> Is this the entrance to the real NYPD, Robert? kay:
> I admit I was no big friend of NY in my younger years (didn't like skyscrapers then! ) -


I'm guessing that's a NYPD station and I imagined that there are many CCTV monitors that are closely watched by many cops because I witnessed incidents back in 2012 where petty crimes were commited and cops were coming from different directions to catch the perpetrators despite the very thick crowd - and this is most probably NYPD's message that Times Square is safe and well guarded.


yansa said:


> Great updates! :applause:
> Wonderful trees - your pic shows so well that they are living beings,
> I can feel their "soul"...


thanks Silvia for that compliment - and yes, I could sense the trees are glad to provide shades and coolness to park goers and the park is generally well maintained - 
Likewise, thank you guys for your nice comments, visits and like - To Jane, my friend Roberto, Roman & madonna - enjoy the nice weather of spring!

1341








1342








1343








1344








1345








1346








1347








1348








1349








1350


----------



## capricorn2000

1351








1352








1353








1354








1355








1356








1357








1358








1359








1360


----------



## capricorn2000

*Guggenheim (Expressionism)*

1361









1362* Piet Mondrian* b. 1872 Netherland d. 1944 New York 
*Tableau No 2 / Composition No VII* 1913 Oil on Canvas









1363 *Juan Gris* b. 1887 Madrid d. 1927 Boulogne-sur-Seine France
* Fruit Dish on a Checkered Tablecloth* 1917 Oil on wood panel









1364 *Albert Gleizes* b. 1881 Paris d. 1953 Avignon Franch
*On Brooklyn Bridge* 1917 Oil on Canvas









1365 *Georges Valmier* b. 1885 Angouleme France d. 1937 Paris
*Fugue* 1920 Paper collage with gouache and ink in paper









1366 *Robert Delauney* b. 1885 d. 1941 Montpellier France
*Circular Form* 1930 Oil on canvas









1367 *Vasily Kandinsky* b. 1866 Moscow d. 1944 Neuilly-sur-Seine France
*Composition 8* July 1923 Oil on canvas









1368 *Fredrich Vordemberge-Gildewart* b. 1899 Osnabruck Germany d. Ulm Germany
*Composition No 96* 1935 Oil on canvas









1369 *Maria Helena Vieira da Silva* b. 1908 Lisbon d. 1992 Paris
*Composition* January 1936 Oil on canvas









1370


----------



## Aqua_Chicago

I enjoy a lot this thread¡¡¡ thank you ¡¡¡

https://greatskyscrapersoftheworld.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## General Electric

Yes! Great thread kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Great shots from NYC! You make me want to go there ... tomorrow!


----------



## charliewong90

lovely photo update...I particularly like all those abstract paintings..


----------



## yansa

capricorn2000 said:


> I'm guessing that's a NYPD station and I imagined that there are many CCTV monitors that are closely watched by many cops because I witnessed incidents back in 2012 where petty crimes were commited and cops were coming from different directions to catch the perpetrators despite the very thick crowd - and this is most probably NYPD's message that Times Square is safe and well guarded.
> 
> thanks Silvia for that compliment - and yes, I could sense the trees are glad to provide shades and coolness to park goers and the park is generally well maintained -


Thank you for your kind reply, Robert! 

It's such a pleasure looking at your city pics - like this fabulous one:



capricorn2000 said:


> 1350


And I didn't know the paintress Maria Helene Vieira da Silva before, thank
you for showing this excellent painting! :applause:
Guggenheim is great...



capricorn2000 said:


> 1369 *Maria Helena Vieira da Silva* b. 1908 Lisbon d. 1992 Paris
> *Composition* January 1936 Oil on canvas


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from NYC :cheers:


----------



## karlvan

grand! I love the museum with its great collection of art....the ground level pics are equally nice.


----------



## MyGeorge

wow! everything's nice and beautiful....very pleasing to browse this thread.


----------



## falp6

Very nice updates of NYC. :cheers:

This picture is particularly wonderful! 



capricorn2000 said:


> *Back to Bryant Park*
> 
> 1331


----------



## alexander2000

lovely update......NYC!!


----------



## capricorn2000

My fellow forumers, sorry for the late response as I do this only 
when I update/upload my next set of photos....



yansa said:


> Thank you for your kind reply, Robert!
> It's such a pleasure looking at your city pics - like this fabulous one:
> 1350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I didn't know the paintress Maria Helene Vieira da Silva before, thank
> you for showing this excellent painting! :applause:
> Guggenheim is great...


I'm really impressed with you Silvia for your keen eyes, of pointing small details but interesting in a picture and that's a virtue.
As regards to Maria Helena Vieira da Silva, yes it was my first time as well to see her work, and checking on her, she did mostly abstracts and she was one of a better artists during her time....I like her work actually.



Why-Why said:


> Great shots from NYC! You make me want to go there ... tomorrow!


Nick, why not, you're much closer to NYC than I. Usually how long will it take to drive to NYC?

Furthermore, thanks to all for your comments, likes and views and I really highly appreciate that.....to Aqua Chicago, G E, Charliewong, Chris, George, Falp6 - yes I like that too, and to all in general....have a good day to all!

*Back to Rockefeller Center -*
1371








1372








1373








1374








1375








1376








1377








1378








1379








1380


----------



## capricorn2000

*At the MET's priceless Egyptian collection -*

1381








1382








1383








1384








1385








1386








1387








1388








1389








1390


----------



## capricorn2000

1391








1392








1393








1394








1395








1396








1397


----------



## Why-Why

capricorn2000 said:


> Nick, why not, you're much closer to NYC than I. Usually how long will it take to drive to NYC?


About 9 hours to drive, *capricorn*, but it's probably more efficient to fly ... only an hour from Toronto, and a car is a liability in Manhattan. 
Having not been to NYC since 2000, I do plan to go in the next 12 months. 
Your NYC thread is an inspiration.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great thread, my friend!
NYC is wonderful.


----------



## yansa

#1064 is a superb set, love how you play with colours in your pics, Robert! :applause:

And the Egyptian is my favourite old civilisation and culture - thank you so
much to share this great pics with us! kay:


----------



## General Electric

The collection is amazing, very impressive! When we think about all the time passed between the creation and now kay:


----------



## DWest

very nice photo update, the Rockefeller Center as well as those Egyptian art and artifacts.


----------



## skylark

wonderful! those museum art are really amazing - what a large collection of those art from old civilizations.


----------



## madonnagirl

amazing collection of art - I like NYC for its many museums.


----------



## capricorn2000

Why-Why said:


> About 9 hours to drive, *capricorn*, but it's probably more efficient to fly ... only an hour from Toronto, and a car is a liability in Manhattan.
> Having not been to NYC since 2000, I do plan to go in the next 12 months.
> Your NYC thread is an inspiration.


Yes, it's more convenient to take the plane and use the public transpo in NYC which is really cheaper. Good luck Nick, 
for you plan and hope to see photos from you when that time comes.


Gratteciel said:


> Great thread, my friend!
> NYC is wonderful.


thanks my friend, yes NYC is truly wonderful and I still intend to go back there and watch more broadway shows.


yansa said:


> #1064 is a superb set, love how you play with colours in your pics, Robert! :applause:
> And the Egyptian is my favourite old civilisation and culture - thank you so
> much to share this great pics with us! kay:


Thank you Silvia, I think playing with colors sometimes makes the photos more interesting. 
And as one of the old major civilizations in the world, Egyptian is one of the best together with Greek and Roman. You can see Egyptian art and artifacts in almost all major museums in the world, Vatican has lots and your KHM has its own priceless collection as well. 


General Electric said:


> The collection is amazing, very impressive! When we think about all the time passed between the creation and now kay:


Yes so many things happened and so much things were made/created/produced/discovered 
and we're lucky because we can see most of them at our age. 
thanks G E and have enjoy the early warm weather.

Thanks as well to *DWest, skylark & madonna,* I really appreciate your visits and have a good and fruitful day.


----------



## capricorn2000

*Brooklyn*
1398








1399








1400








1401








1402








1403








1404








1405


----------



## capricorn2000

*Back to the MET*

1406* Henri Matisse* _ Laurette in a Green Robe Black Background_ 1916 Oil on Canvas









1407 *Juan Gris* _Juan Legua_ 1911 Oil on canvas









1408 *Maurice de Vlaminck* _Andre Derain_ 1906 Oil on cardboard









1409 *Pierre Bonnard* _The Dining Room at Vermonnet_ 1916 Oil on canvas









1410 *Georges Roualt* _Twilight_ 1937 Oil on canvas









1411 *Georges Braque* _The Garden Chair_ 1947-60 Oil on canvas









1412 *Max Ernst* _The Barbarians_ 1937 Oil on cardboard









1413 *Paul Klee* _One Who Understands_ 1934 Oil & gypsum on unprimed canvas









1414 *Pablo Picasso* 









1415 *Joan Miro*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

*More on Coney Island*

1416








1417








1418








1419








1420








1421








1422








1423








1424








1425


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

capricorn2000 said:


> *Brooklyn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York has breathtaking cemeteries! True treasures of different cultures !!!
> 
> And I always like your comeback to the museums!
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> .


----------



## DaveF12

wonderful photo update... Coney Island and the MET paintings.


----------



## yansa

Fascinating shots, Robert, all of them !! :applause:
It's a wonder what gem in beautiful colours Georges Braque created of a simple garden chair...





capricorn2000 said:


> 1411 *Georges Braque* _The Garden Chair_ 1947-60 Oil on canvas


----------



## Why-Why

Great pictures from Coney Island. The place is fascinating ... it's like travelling 50 years back in time.


----------



## General Electric

Great updates, nice city view and MET painting (1408 and 1410 are my favorits)


----------



## MyGeorge

beautiful... like all those museum paintings.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful new sets, dear friend!


----------



## marlonbasman

beautiful photos, love them all.


----------



## alexander2000

lovely coverage.... will wait for more.


----------



## charliewong90

beautiful shots....such a gorgeous city....NYC!


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> Fascinating shots, Robert, all of them !! :applause:
> It's a wonder what gem in beautiful colours Georges Braque created of a simple garden chair...
> *Georges Braque* _The Garden Chair_ 1947-60 Oil on canvas


I can see other figures like a woman's bust and a man's face with bulging eyes and a moustache as well:lol
anyways, thanks *Silvia* for that nice note, to *VTZ, Dave, Nick, G E, George, my friend Roberto, Marlon, Alexander & Charlie - * I'm really elated for your nice comments and likes..... have a nice day!

*on my brother's camera*

1426








1427








1428








1429








1430








1431








1432








1433








1434








1435


----------



## capricorn2000

*another set on my brother's camera*
*At the Met*

1436 marble portrait bust of Severus Alexander Roman emperor AD 230-235 / lived AD 207-235









1437 marble funerary altar Roman 1st half of 1st cent AD









1438








1439








1440








1441








1442








1443








1444








1445


----------



## yansa

capricorn2000 said:


> I can see other figures like a woman's bust and a man's face with bulging eyes and a moustache as well:lol


Now as you say it I can see that too!  And somehow in colours and atmosphere
it reminds me of Eduardo's "Rio Scenarium" which he showed us shortly.

Great updates, Robert. :applause:
Nearly every pic a favourite in #1089, and I like the bigger format which fits
just perfectly into my laptop screen.

#1090:Wonderful jewellery, great lion, and I especially love this one:





capricorn2000 said:


> 1440


----------



## MilbertDavid

impressive photos....of priceless art and artifacts.


----------



## falp6

Very nice set of Coney Island and The MET kay:


----------



## alexander2000

lovely shots and I particularly like the Roman collection.


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> Now as you say it I can see that too!  And somehow in colours and atmosphere
> it reminds me of Eduardo's "Rio Scenarium" which he showed us shortly.
> 
> Great updates, Robert. :applause:
> Nearly every pic a favourite in #1089, and I like the bigger format which fits
> just perfectly into my laptop screen.
> 
> #1090:Wonderful jewellery, great lion, and I especially love this one:


I really love Eduardo's *Rio Scenrium*. I could imagine during her heyday that you could see beautiful people in their fashionable dresses roaming around to see and be seen, some inside the bars sipping drinks and smoking cigars or on a dance floors dancing the latest dance craze with the beat of samba. and at daytime, people would shop for clothes or the latest designs of furniture, fixtures or any decorative art works that suit their imaginations...life then is sweet and easy.
Anyways, thanks Silvia for those kind remarks and words of appreciation..have fun!

Thank you also, to* David, falp6 and Alexader*, I'm glad for those nice comments.
.


----------



## capricorn2000

*Along 5th Avenue/42nd Street*

1446








1447








1448








1449








1450








1451








1452








1453








1454








1455


----------



## Sawdust

Amazing photos, I loved the photos of the Egyptian collection!


----------



## capricorn2000

Thanks *Sawdust* for your nice comments and the rest of the forumers for your visits....

*Some Met paintings with blurry descriptions in my photos and these are the few 
I was able to ascertain the artists but most are lacking in descriptions.*

1456 *Diego Rivera* Mexican *The Cafe Terrace* 1915 Oil on canvas










1457 *Arthur Dove* American *Clouds and Water* 1930 Oil on canvas
*American artist (modernist) and considered the first American abstract painter (b1880-d1946)*









1458 *Pablo Picasso* Spanish *Bust of a Man* 1930 Oil on canvas










1459* Jean Dubuffet* French *Woman Drinking Coffee* (1940?)










1460 *Georgio de Chirico* Italian born in Greece *The Jewish Angel* 1916 Oil on canvas










1461 *Henri Rousseau* French *The Banks of the Bievre near Bic_ue* ca 1908-09 Oil on canvas










1462 *Wassily Kandinsky* Russian painter and art theorist










1463 *Fernand Leger * French painter, sculptor and filmmaker










1464 *Joan Miro* Spanish painter, sculptor and ceramicist










1465 *Georges Braque* French painter, sculptor, collagist, draughtsman, printmaker


----------



## capricorn2000

*Some novelty furniture,fixtures/decorative arts at the Met*

1466








1467








1468








1469








1470








1471








1472








1473








1474








1475


----------



## capricorn2000

1476








1477








1478








1479








1480









*The American Wing*
1481








1482








1483








1484








1485


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## yansa

capricorn2000 said:


> I really love Eduardo's *Rio Scenrium*. I could imagine during her heyday that you could see beautiful people in their fashionable dresses roaming around to see and be seen, some inside the bars sipping drinks and smoking cigars or on a dance floors dancing the latest dance craze with the beat of samba. and at daytime, people would shop for clothes or the latest designs of furniture, fixtures or any decorative art works that suit their imaginations...


That are strong and beautiful pictures you paint here in my mind's eye, Robert! 





capricorn2000 said:


> life then is* sweet and easy*.



Reading this a certain and classic song comes into my mind which accompanies
me now nearly my whole life long... 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02QUmKVsyFY




capricorn2000 said:


> Anyways, thanks Silvia for those kind remarks and words of appreciation..have fun!


As long as crows "perfume" their feathers in anthills as I could watch today
in our Town Hall Park, as long as beautiful thunderstorm clouds drift over the sky
and as long they grow Muskateller (muscadine) grapes - I will have fun. 
(Though life is not very kind to me at the moment...)


I thank you for your interesting updates, Robert - especially loved to see
a painting by the great *Georgio de Chirico* I didn't know so far: The Jewish Angel. kay:


----------



## skylark

gorgeous NYC....waiting for more.


----------



## diddyD

A nice collection of pics.


----------



## openlyJane

An amazing city.

There's always something really epic about the spaces under and around big bridges.


----------



## christos-greece

We would like to see more...


----------



## JohnFlint1985

Very nice thread!!!


----------



## charliewong90

beautiful update...love the MET>


----------



## MyGeorge

beautiful shots and I'm quite amused of your photos in the museum.


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> Reading this a certain and classic song comes into my mind which accompanies
> me now nearly my whole life long...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02QUmKVsyFY
> 
> *Proud Mary is one of my all-time faves - one time I was listening to the lyrics and I came across this line "pumped a lot of 'pane in New Orleans, but I never saw the good side of the city, till I hitched a ride on a riverboat queen, big wheel keeps on turning, proud Mary keeps on burning, rolling, rolling rolling on the river"
> I thought the songwriter is refering to a steamboat with its big wheel keeps on rolling along the Mississippi river and further thought that the steamboat name is Proud Mary, but at one point Mary was considered a womanwasher.
> Anyways, here's another performance with that Tina Turner arrangement , hope you like it....*
> 
> XFacot UK 2015
> 
> 
> 
> As long as crows "perfume" their feathers in anthills as I could watch today
> in our Town Hall Park, as long as beautiful thunderstorm clouds drift over the sky
> and as long they grow Muskateller (muscadine) grapes - I will have fun.
> (Though life is not very kind to me at the moment...)
> 
> 
> *what an intense figurative statement! the crows must be too brave to perfume their feathers atop the hills, unmindful of weather or not the colony of ants below would attack them. (frankly, sometimes I do that too )
> Normally, thunderstorm clouds are eerie and threatening but if I picture up a beautiful one, it must have a pitched black cumulus and gray and light gray cirrus with an intense dark red bordered by crimson red to gradual orange in a shaft shape in the midst.
> Lastly, muskateller is a white wine grapes and it's a popular "dessert wine" but what's interesting is that, that there are strains of muskateller (Muscat Blanc à Petits Grains) vines that produce berries that are pink or reddish brown. The same vine could potentially produce berries of one color one year and a different color the next.*
> 
> I thank you for your interesting updates, Robert - especially loved to see
> a painting by the great *Georgio de Chirico* I didn't know so far: The Jewish Angel. kay:


Thanks *Silvia* for that long but interesting impressions and here's a Georgio de Chirico our friend Roberto and I fould at the Soumaya Museum early this month.. Roberto reminded me that Chirico is one of your fave artists.














openlyJane said:


> An amazing city.
> 
> There's always something really epic about the spaces under and around big bridges.


I do agree Jane, and nice place to spend some times.

*Likewise, I want to thank everyone, Chris, skylark, diddyD, JohnFlint, charlie and george
and have all a nice day.
*


----------



## capricorn2000

*Columbia University*
1486








1487








1488








1489








1490








1492








1493








1494


----------



## capricorn2000

1495








1496








1497








1498








1499








1500








1501








1502








1503








1504








1505


----------



## yansa

Hi Robert, I just read your answer with interest! Didn't know about the
changing berry colours of some Muskateller vines.


Thank you for the video, I liked the nice and refreshing version of the young
people very much! kay:


And it's so nice of you and Roberto to think of me and bring a pic of that
great painting of Georgio de Chirico! :banana:
This is one of the stunning works of his period when he painted those vast
places with statues, lonely figures and long shadows ("Pittura metafisica")...
I once read that another artist jumped out of a tram (at a time where trams
were open and went slowlier than today ) because he had seen such a 

painting of de Chirico in a window. He stood there and broke into tears.
These paintings can touch us deep inside.







capricorn2000 said:


> Thanks *Silvia* for that long but interesting impressions and here's a Georgio de Chirico our friend Roberto and I fould at the Soumaya Museum early this month.. Roberto reminded me that Chirico is one of your fave artists.


^^ I thank you both so much for this!  



Loved your updates with the nice portrait in 1498 (you look so satisfied with
the world and yourself ), the great colour effects like in 1496 or 1499,
and the lovely sundial in 1493 (Vienna has a similar near the Palmenhaus 

in Schoenbrunn)! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful pictures, dear Friend!
NYC is amazing!


----------



## karlvan

beautiful! I like the color as well.


----------



## danmartin1985

beautiful shots of a wonderful NYC.


----------



## madonnagirl

beautiful! NYC is always on the top.


----------



## DWest

beautiful, absolutely beautiful, can't ask for more.


----------



## charliewong90

gorgeous photos, Love NYC.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates about NYC :cheers:


----------



## alexander2000

nice shots, very interesting photos specially the art.


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> Hi Robert,
> it's so nice of you and Roberto to think of me and bring a pic of that great painting of Georgio de Chirico! :banana:
> This is one of the stunning works of his period when he painted those vast places with statues, lonely figures and
> long shadows ("Pittura metafisica")...
> I once read that another artist jumped out of a tram (at a time where trams
> were open and went slowlier than today ) because he had seen such a
> painting of de Chirico in a window. He stood there and broke into tears.
> These paintings can touch us deep inside.
> ^^ I thank you both so much for this!
> 
> *I could say that Georgio de Chirico is one of the great painters of all time. Being founded the scuola metafisica art movement, which profoundly influenced the surrealists, is one great endeavor he did which really influenced other artists and being look up to.. *
> 
> Loved your updates with the nice portrait in 1498 (you look so satisfied with
> the world and yourself ), the great colour effects like in 1496 or 1499,
> and the lovely sundial in 1493 (Vienna has a similar near the Palmenhaus
> in Schoenbrunn)! kay:


Thanks Silvia, for this long but intelligent narrative, and BTW, it was me who took photo 1498, I just pretended to focus 
on my brother not to get attention from people around.



Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful pictures, dear Friend!
> NYC is amazing!


thanks my friend for your wonderful comments, and likewise to* karlvan, danmartin, madonna, DWest, charliewong, Christos & alexander* - have a pleasant day - and enjoy the warm summer wherever you are.


----------



## capricorn2000

1506








1507








1508








1509








1510








1511








1512








1513








1514








1515


----------



## capricorn2000

1516








1517








1518








1519








1520








1521








1522








1523








1524









1525* Hotel St. James @ 46th Street for 4 nights stay*


----------



## capricorn2000

*Upper Manhattan*

1526








1527








1528








1529








1530








1531








1532








1533








1534








1535


----------



## openlyJane

Great pictures, and sense of place. Those old red brick buildings are as much New York as the skyscrapers.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## yansa

I agree with every word you said about Giorgio de Chirico, Robert! kay:





capricorn2000 said:


> Thanks Silvia, for this long but intelligent narrative, and BTW, it was me who took photo 1498, I just pretended to focus
> on my brother not to get attention from people around.


Sorry, Robert - I always seem to mix up you and your brother! 
So you are the younger one? 


So many favourites in your superb update - I pick out these three:





capricorn2000 said:


> 1511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1512





capricorn2000 said:


> *Upper Manhattan*
> 
> 1526


 Have a nice day, Robert! I very much appreciate your friendlyness towards
all of your forum mates! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Those frontal fire escapes ... so ugly, yet so New York.


----------



## MyGeorge

beautiful update of NYC, love the color and clarity.
Also, nice hotel where you checked in.


----------



## DaveF12

fantastic, love the colors, bright and beautiful.


----------



## skylark

nice and very pleasing photos.


----------



## madonnagirl

gorgeous shots! I love this city.


----------



## christos-greece

NYC is always very nice, great :cheers:


----------



## MilbertDavid

nice photos of the gorgeous city.


----------



## alexander2000

what a gorgeous photo update.... loving them.


----------



## karlvan

beautiful photo update....always love new York city.


----------



## diddyD

A superb update.


----------



## marlonbasman

nice photo update of my favorite city....more to come.


----------



## danmartin1985

lovely photos of a gorgeous city.


----------



## DWest

gorgeous update....wish you have some more.


----------



## charliewong90

beautiful photo updates, love this city and anything more Capricorn?


----------



## christos-greece

We would like to see more photos if it possible from NYC


----------

